# Playing around with staging



## Carl Fisher (Oct 17, 2012)

Playing around with staging for photos.

The sharpness is another issue but that's more of a lighting issue at the moment (note the direct lighting since I don't have anything strong enough to evenly light the sides of the tent)


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 17, 2012)

Well here is my opinion (keep in mind its coming from a South Dakota hayseed). I think the tablet is too much. It detracts from the pen. I think the bottle of ink and the pen would be fine, but I would lose the tablet. If you really want to use a tablet or book I would maybe use something lether bound with no lettering.  That's a great pen by the way.


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 17, 2012)

The book is cool, I find it really interesting... and that's a problem if what you want me to look at is the pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 19, 2012)

My opinion is do not shoot from top down. Always shoot 3/4 way looking at the pen. It gives it depth. Top down flattens everything out and you rely on the eye to add the 3d look. Put the pen on the pad if wanting to use pad. Also closeups make a pen look better. Use Macro setting.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 21, 2012)

Point taken on the book.  I was looking for an overall setting more so than just a pure featuring of the pen.  But that book is a bit strong.

Just trying to get ideas of what works and what doesn't and you guys have definitely given me a few things to think about.

Thanks!


----------



## 76winger (Oct 21, 2012)

How about something depicting the pen in use like this. Then you could add an ink bottle in the background if desired as well.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Oct 21, 2012)

Carl - I *really* like your work (both pens AND pics). The pics you have on your web site show the pens well. And they're also great to just look at. Love the idea of multiple shots of the same pen. 

The pics you have here are different from the ones on your site. I'm going to side with Dave Herrmann on showing the pen in use. Also agree with JT that an oblique shot adds depth and interest to the pic. 

Bottom line - tighten up the shot a bit and elevate some. Make it a feature shot that makes you click on the other ones that show the details of the pen (like the ones on your site).


----------

